# Drone Capture Raptor



## BananaRepublic (Mar 19, 2016)

This may be up here already. The Dutch police are training these birds. (In Dutch)


----------



## unpopular (Mar 19, 2016)

Seems like the Japanese approach of having drones with nets makes a bit more sense, IMO, and less likely to hurt the bird.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 19, 2016)

Falconry is back.  






New Bumper sticker.....


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 19, 2016)

unpopular said:


> Seems like the Japanese approach of having drones with nets makes a bit more sense, IMO, and less likely to hurt the bird.



I would assume the bird knows not to damage itself I mean in the wild you see raptors carrying away serious animals.
Plus the bird is more autonomous and pics targets off where as a drone would to have to be piloted


----------



## unpopular (Mar 19, 2016)

The birds are pretty unfamiliar with spinning rotors, I don't think there is anything within their nature that would prevent injury. The autonomous part is definitely an advantage, plus an eagle or hawk could easily out-pace even the most substantial drone. This would be the big issue with the net idea.

At the same, even if it's a deterrent that would be enough. I'm sure most people who fly inappropriately aren't meaning to do so, and seeing a huge net attached to a big drone coming after your piddly toy should be a pretty good clue you're breaking the law.


----------



## George Griffeth (Mar 20, 2016)

I like the idea of using the birds, more sustainable and in tune with nature, but probably not mixed with machines like drones... might not be safe for the birds.


----------

